
Show HN: Easily send notifications to Android from the command line - tymm
https://simplepush.io/
======
kseistrup
I installed the app and it created a 6-letter string as my “personal” key. It
would be a trivial task to write a script that spams other people's key(s). Of
course the sender cannot know if there is a reader at the other end, but
neither can a spammer when they send a spam mail.

Also, it is not a all clear from the website what happens to the messages you
send. Are they kept on the server? If so, for how long and in what form?
Encrypted?

